# Outback Makes The News



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Here is the complete story
After reading it on RVeNEWS I noticed it appeared to be an Outback, sure enough.

Is the owner an Outbacker too?


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

That's where mine is parked every season and I have yet to get a complaint. Like it said in the article, sounds like a spite thing.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Outbacker -1 | City Zoning Boards - 0

Nice win for the little guy!









Could've been reading about Keystone layoff's instead. Glad I was wrong.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats to her...


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

good for her.















i would never buy a house where i cant park my outback,
that's just not right.

campingnut18


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

So many towns including my own have rules regarding trailers parked on properties. They usually come from a politician who has an issue with his neighbor and everyone suffers. The councel person will leave office and the rule will stick around. Every town has a few residends who like to complain about things that don t affect them in any way. I work part time in the code enforcement in a town and I get so frustrated at complaints from someone who filed a complaint against someone who lives on the other side of town on a dead end, meaning they were riding around looking for trouble.

My town had one such guy, He would complain about every trailer in town. I casually mentioned to him about throwing stones in a glass house. He says, what do you mean? I mention that his daughter lives in a illegal basement room with her 2 nd grader son who happens to be going to school using his address as his residense while he is getting a lower tax ratable as a senior citizen. If someone turned him in, his taxes would go up.

Its nice to see common sense prevail.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I think we need to send that woman a hat!
(Maybe we could plan a rally on the other one's street.







)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

I park my 25RSS between my garage and the access alley on the back of my lot. It is usually 2-3 feet from the alley. I had a village council member looking at my Outback one day and I asked her if there was a problem. She told me someone was "concerned" my trailer was too close to the alley. She did not think so, thank you very much. I have since asked some questions about the alley and learned I can park my TT as close to the alley as I want without blocking access. Only 4 houses need this alley for access and I am pretty sure my neighbor was the complainer. I currently have the house on the market and hope to sell it to some neighbors he will like even less.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

PDX_Doug said:


> I think we need to send that woman a hat!
> (Maybe we could plan a rally on the other one's street.
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe just a "caravan" enroute to the North East Spring Rally would be doable to "honor" both ladies!!








TTFN
Ember


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

A lot of the subdivisions in my area are starting to provide parking lots out of the way to store RV's and boats as opposed to banning them altogether.. except mine. I am not allowed to even park overnight on the street out front of my house, forget about RV's, I mean cars. I am breaking the rules on friday night as I am leaving early saturday morning with the trailer to take it to the annual spot I have it going to.

We will see if i get a complaint, but I doubt I will.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

I am sooo glad I live on 2 acres in the sticks and don't have to deal with that kind of BS!! People need to MIND THEIR OWN BUSINESS!!! Laws are created with a spirit, an intent and those who trample on that intent should be trampled themselves. The laws usually apply to keep someone from starting a junkyard...

Doesn't Wolfwood offer storage for the New England folks??


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

Growing up on a farm and being able to do what we wanted with the land spoiled me I guess. I still have trouble understanding how you pay so much money for your home and land and "others" in the community won't allow you to have an outdoor antenna, a clothesline, a kiddie pool, a travel trailer, a boat or whatever on your property.

I am glad she won, now I hope she buys a new boat too.


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Good for her! What a shame it is when someone is so filled with anger that they have to waste other peoples time with such pettiness. The good thing is that she received the variance and is now legal.

I like the convoy through the neighborhood idea.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Dan L said:


> I like the convoy through the neighborhood idea.


The local Outbacker crew should REALLY do that either pre or post their next Rally. Then take some pictures for the rest of us.


----------

